
Rumors That Facebook Is Secretly Recording You Refuse to Die - Overtonwindow
https://gizmodo.com/rumors-that-facebook-is-secretly-recording-you-refuse-t-1819941278
======
Overtonwindow
I think the risk versus reward for Facebook and other companies is very high.
All things being equal, I think it's more likely than not they will record
things, will listen for words you say, and use that. The risk is enormous if
it comes out with proof, but let's say they only listen a small percentage of
the time, that kind of AI analysis is priceless.

------
mankash666
Many apps are actively listening for ultrasonic beacons embedded in many a TV
& radio broadcast. Technically, they aren't recording your speech, but are
still listening all the time, finger printing your media consumption. This
information is from a friend, an ad industry insider.

Next time you grant an app a "record audio" permission on Android, think twice

